# 680 The Fan or 790 The Zone?



## gordoshawt (Oct 18, 2007)

I used to work at 680, and still believe that the programming during drive time is better at 680. I like the local programs during lunch at 790, but Colin Cowherd and I guess Mike Tirrico now, are good listening as well.

Who do you prefer?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 18, 2007)

drive to work- 790 
lunch time- 790
afternoon-neither,   can't listen to buck and kincaide or the stews


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 18, 2007)

I wish Tech was on another station besides 790.


----------



## reylamb (Oct 18, 2007)

680 by far......


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 18, 2007)

cowherd is good, terrico's voice bothers me for some reason.

dont like buck and kincaid together, but do listen...would prefer it be just kincaid

like chris dimino (spell?) on 790 but he is almost never on anymore


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 18, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> cowherd is good, terrico's voice bothers me for some reason.
> 
> dont like buck and kincaid together, but do listen...would prefer it be just kincaid
> 
> like chris dimino (spell?) on 790 but he is almost never on anymore



Domino is on every morning as part of Mayhem in the AM...Get your butt out of bed. 

I like 790...Guess mainly cause I was listening to Steak, Bo and them when they got cut loose and then started 790.

When I switch over to 680, it just seems to have no energy or excitement to the discussion.


----------



## kevina (Oct 18, 2007)

*680*

ON THE WAY HOME IN THE AFTERNOON. GET ANNOYED QUIT A BIT WITH BUCKS UGA BIAS. KINCAID BALANCES THINGS A BIT. I CANNOT LISTEN TO 790 IN THE AFTERNOON THE STEWS SPEAK IN A DIFFERENT LANGUAGE AND I DONT CARE FOR THE BARKING. I JUST DONT GET IT I GUESS. ALSO RACE IS BROUGHT INTO EVERYTHING???


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 18, 2007)

fatboy84 said:


> Domino is on every morning as part of Mayhem in the AM...Get your butt out of bed.
> 
> I like 790...Guess mainly cause I was listening to Steak, Bo and them when they got cut loose and then started 790.
> 
> When I switch over to 680, it just seems to have no energy or excitement to the discussion.



I liked dimino better when he had his own show. he dont work enough now


----------



## Cranium (Oct 18, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> I liked dimino better when he had his own show. he dont work enough now



Dimino is the top local sports guy on either station!!!

Can't listen to 790 in the am...Steak is pure idiotidiot, & I want to hear sports not a recap of restaraunts & bars.

Can't listen to 680 in the am or pm..The Herd is ok


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I listen to 960 the ref....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 18, 2007)

I only listen to Mike and Mike in the morning before I leave the house.  I can't stand sports talk radio.

oh... not sports, but I miss the Regular Guys.  That was just about the only talk radio I've ever listened to on a regular basis.


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 18, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> I liked dimino better when he had his own show. he dont work enough now



Me too...Just wished it had not been mid day....


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 18, 2007)

Cranium said:


> Dimino is the top local sports guy on either station!!!
> 
> Can't listen to 790 in the am...Steak is pure idiotidiot,



I agree with both statements....I endure Steak so I can get Domino, and Celini's thoughts and views and get some humor from Mike Bell.  Also like it when they have the Dean of Atlanta Sports, Mr Beau Bock, on there...Beau is a riot.


----------



## DBM78 (Oct 18, 2007)

I listen to 790 the zone in the morning like Chris Dimino and Mike Bell. All Nick does is whinn and Steak is another story 0 talent regarding sports the only reason he is on the show is because he is part owner of the company. I really like the Herd on 680 fan Colin is funny don't always agree with him. Can't stand the 2 live stews their a joke why don't they go and defend Mike Vick somemore. They bring race into everything.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 18, 2007)

790 in am as Chris Rude is ultra boring and 680 in afternoon drive with Buck / Kincaide


----------



## Crimson (Oct 18, 2007)

nfl network in the a.m.
rude is dull, perry is a real jerk and he doesn't know squat about football
mayhem in the am is terrible.  listening to them is like fingernails on a chalk board.  

i used to like big chuck smith on 790, he got the shaft.

i like the stews in the afternoon.

on fridays i like buck for the pickems.

i wish 680 would bring back steve dooley and fire perry lorentino, i heard that was in the works.


----------



## Crimson (Oct 18, 2007)

Cranium said:


> Dimino is the top local sports guy on either station!!!
> 
> Can't listen to 790 in the am...Steak is pure idiotidiot, & I want to hear sports not a recap of restaraunts & bars.
> 
> Can't listen to 680 in the am or pm..The Herd is ok



no kidding about the restaurant thing.  i don't like when willy comes on either.  they suck!!!!  steak is a fat slob with a wicked strip club habit, plus i don't want to hear about his kid and his wife, i know her and she ain't all that.  makes me want to puke when i listen to them.

is that too harsh?


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 18, 2007)

not too harsh..thing that i like best about Domino is his baseball knowledge and the excellent interviews he gets...who else will take the trouble to track down and interview Willy Mays or Bobby Thompson or whoever?


----------



## Black Crowes (Oct 18, 2007)

Jody Hawk said:


> I wish Tech was on another station besides 790.




WHY ?


----------



## Black Crowes (Oct 18, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> I liked dimino better when he had his own show.



His ratings were just not that good.


----------



## Black Crowes (Oct 18, 2007)

Cranium said:


> Dimino is the top local sports guy on either station!!!



Chris knows baseball.



Cranium said:


> Can't listen to 790 in the am...Steak is pure idiotidiot, & I want to hear sports not a recap of restaraunts & bars.



It's a guys show and has to compete with other "entertainment" morning drive shows.  Hence the reason some things other than sports are talked about.


----------



## Black Crowes (Oct 18, 2007)

DBM78 said:


> All Nick does is whinn



 



DBM78 said:


> Steak is another story 0 talent regarding sports the only reason he is on the show is because he is part owner of the company.




Steak has very little interest in 790.


----------



## Black Crowes (Oct 18, 2007)

Crimson said:


> i don't like when willy comes on either.  they suck!!!!  steak is a fat slob with a wicked strip club habit



Steak doesn't got to strip clubs.   What a completely idiotic statement.  Do you even know the man ?  



Crimson said:


> i don't want to hear about his kid and his wife, i know her and she ain't all that.



How do you know Kimberly ?


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Oct 18, 2007)

Cranium said:


> Dimino is the top local sports guy on either station!!!
> 
> Can't listen to 790 in the am...Steak is pure idiotidiot, & I want to hear sports not a recap of restaraunts & bars.



Jeff...you are right on both of those. Dimino is top notch. Like to listen to his hardball show before Braves games. Would love to hear a re-play of his interview with Ted Williams he did.

I will only listen to 790 in the morning when Steak is not on there. Listen to 680 more on drive to work.

I listen to 680 mostly, really like Buck eventho he is a dawg....can't stand Kincaid. 

Will listen to 790 if I'm out at lunch but I don't like Chernoff (he really thinks highly of himself for someone who hasn't done anything), but at least its local.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Oct 18, 2007)

Black Crowes said:


> WHY ?



So you can pick it up more than 2 miles outside the perimeter!!!!!!


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Oct 18, 2007)

Crimson said:


> i wish 680 would bring back steve dooley and fire perry lorentino, i heard that was in the works.



Yeah..I liked Dooley..what happened to him?? I have grown to tolerate Perry.

I liked it way back when they had Max Howell on ..He knows College Football..


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Oct 18, 2007)

Black Crowes said:


> Steak has very little interest in 790.



I wish he had NO interest in it...Boot him out and bring back Beau..


----------



## chadair (Oct 18, 2007)

Crimson said:


> i wish 680 would bring back steve dooley and fire perry lorentino, i heard that was in the works.



  That would be great, I would listen more often if they would get rid of those 2 yankees


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 18, 2007)

westcobbdog said:


> 790 in am as Chris Rude is ultra boring and 680 in afternoon drive with Buck / Kincaide



Exactly!  The Stews get on my last nerve.  But I love Mayhem in the morning.  So it's 790 in the Am and 680 in the PM.


----------



## DBM78 (Oct 18, 2007)

It's just about all yankees on sports talk radio.

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Steak talking about *BABY SOPHIE *every 5 minutes. Or things that he's *LEARNED *over the weekend. If you ask me he's been doing morning sports talk radio for years and hasn't learned anything.

I forgot to about Mike Bell's speed zone show on monday nights its pretty good he's not afraid to dog NASCAR and all of their stupid rules.


----------



## triple play (Oct 18, 2007)

only chance i get is in the afternoon. always listen to 680. never listen to 790 anymore.


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Oct 18, 2007)

i dont see how do you guys listen to any of these shows. i dont even know if my truck radio has an am tuner. i just listen to music. different strokes i guess.


----------



## DBM78 (Oct 19, 2007)

you don't get these stations cause you live to far from atlanta. your not miss much. its just some of us cant stand to hear the same song played 5 times a day.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 19, 2007)

I flip around depending on what is being talked about - prefer 790 though most of the time.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 19, 2007)

680 most of the time. Don't really care for Cowherd.


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 19, 2007)

680...Colin C. gets on my nerves how he talks down about the sec so much, but I still like him.  Buck and Kinkade are good in the afternoon....

"I like tech...and I like em to loooooose. "


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 19, 2007)

680 for me. Can't deal wth the stews.


----------



## Lee (Oct 19, 2007)

I listen to both, usually depending on the topic and what catches my interest.  790 has gotten a little lazy to me though.  Whenever it's slow they just throw out the race word on about everything.  I liked the Stews energy but again, the race thing always comes up.   When that happens, I switch to 680 or turn on the Ipod.

Enjoy Buck and Kincaide but they play radio too much.  Chernoff is not as funny as he thinks he is.  Chuck Oliver is a freak with the trivia though.  

But I enjoy most of the shows, just depending on the topic.


----------



## Flash (Oct 19, 2007)

680, Haven't tried 790, not sure if I can pick it up out here in the sticks.
  SC has some sports on 104.9 FM. I catch them a little (more SC/Clemson talk is the main reason I don't listen more) 

 The big difference is the 104 station actually respects the callers instead of shutup, hangup and listen to what we have to say.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 19, 2007)

Black Crowes said:


> WHY ?



Outside of Atlanta the reception is terrible.


----------



## parkerman (Oct 19, 2007)

I like the Buck and Kincade Show on 680 the Fan.  Dimino is one of the best on baseball in my opinion as well.


----------



## Crimson (Oct 19, 2007)

maddog said:


> Yeah..I liked Dooley..what happened to him?? I have grown to tolerate Perry.
> 
> I liked it way back when they had Max Howell on ..He knows College Football..



yeah, i liked max a lot.  he is down in destin.  steve dooley may go down and work for him.

the reason steve left was because they went with perry instead


----------



## Crimson (Oct 19, 2007)

Black Crowes said:


> Steak doesn't got to strip clubs.   What a completely idiotic statement.  Do you even know the man ?
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know Kimberly ?



yes and yes.  i used to work at the cheetah so i know a little bit about this.


----------



## chadair (Oct 19, 2007)

Crimson said:


> yes and yes.  i used to work at the cheetah so i know a little bit about this.



you don't anymore

only job better than that one would be a beer job.


----------



## reylamb (Oct 19, 2007)

Crimson said:


> yes and yes.  i used to work at the cheetah so i know a little bit about this.



How much did you have to pay to work there


----------



## Black Crowes (Oct 19, 2007)

Crimson said:


> yes and yes.  i used to work at the cheetah so i know a little bit about this.




LOL !!!   Steak has not frequented strip clubs for about  5 years now.  So it's old news. VERY OLD !!

Kimberly never worked at the Cheetah.  How do you know her ?


----------



## centerc (Oct 19, 2007)

Jody Hawk said:


> I wish Tech was on another station besides 790.



Its on 107.1 out of rome


----------



## Tim L (Oct 20, 2007)

Black Crowes said:


> WHY ?



Probably because of the weak signal....It's real frustrating not to be able to listen to a Tech game on the radio...It's hard to pick up a game during the day if you live more than 25 miles from the transmission tower and you just about have to live inside 285 if you have any hopes of picking up a night game.


----------



## Crimson (Oct 20, 2007)

reylamb said:


> How much did you have to pay to work there



nothing but bartending there is not all it is cracked up to be.  too much for me


----------



## Crimson (Oct 20, 2007)

Black Crowes said:


> LOL !!!   Steak has not frequented strip clubs for about  5 years now.  So it's old news. VERY OLD !!
> 
> Kimberly never worked at the Cheetah.  How do you know her ?



Okay I concede, it has been about that long since I was there.  

We will leave everything else out.


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 20, 2007)

Black Crowes said:


> LOL !!!   Steak has not frequented strip clubs for about  5 years now.  So it's old news. VERY OLD !!
> 
> Kimberly never worked at the Cheetah.  How do you know her ?



Flipping the question...How do you know Steak and that he hasn't been in 5 years?


----------



## DBM78 (Oct 21, 2007)

Black Crow is a STEAK groupie


----------



## whitworth (Oct 22, 2007)

*Missing in action*

I sure do miss Max Howell.  

Now its ten minutes here; ten minutes there.  

Those Stews is like listening to a foreign language class.


----------



## Black Crowes (Oct 22, 2007)

fatboy84 said:


> Flipping the question...How do you know Steak and that he hasn't been in 5 years?



Steak and I work together.   

I didn't say he does not go.  The station does have promotions from there (start of college basketball tourney).   But has a big part of 790 the zone and father of two strip clubs on a not on his priority list.


----------



## Black Crowes (Oct 22, 2007)

DBM78 said:


> Black Crow is a STEAK groupie


----------



## Hawken2222 (Oct 22, 2007)

I listen to both, at different times.
I really liked 790  when Chris Dimino had his own show.  I also was a faithful listener years ago when Nick & Chris had the Bottom line program.  I really can't stand either 680, or 790's morning drive shows. The mayhem in the AM show gets on my nerve's.  Mike bell is not near as funny as he thinks he is,  & I get tired of hearing about Steak's wife & kids.  The rude awakening, is not any better.  Rude doesn't know sports well, and does not do his homework, and Perry is just flat out annoying.     In the mid day, I really like The Mike Terrico show on 680.  I would probably listen to 790,s mid day show if they got someone to replace Matt chernoff.  If they would get someone else on there with Chuck Oliver, that show would be good.  In the afternoon it is not a contest.  I listen to Buck & Kincaid.  I can do without the barking that is on 790.   Is till try and catch Chris Dimino's hard ball show ON 790 when it is on during Baseball season.  There is not a more knowledgable baseball guy around than him.  His interviews with old ball players are AWESOME.


----------



## bukhuntr (Oct 22, 2007)

790 in the mornings, 680 in the PM, just because I can't relate to the stews.  Kincaide gets on my last nerve and buck is a whiner.  Cowherd and B&K spend to much time talking about idiotidiot that has nothing to do with sports.


----------



## DBM78 (Oct 29, 2007)

Its back.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 30, 2007)

Black Crowes said:


> Steak has very little interest in 790.




i thought his dad started big league broadcasting for him....is that not right?


----------

